# CM7 Droid 2 Global Rom



## MidnightProgrammer

This is a pure CM7 Droid 2 Rom without ports, with base CM7, Framework, and Gingerbread

Date, File Link will be posted very soon...

I have been working behind the scenes on making this the best CM7 Droid2 rom yet..

*Wiki on Why another release, How to section, and Instructions.
*https://github.com/MidnightProgrammer/droid2global/wiki

*Issue and Enhancements can be reported or suggested:
*https://github.com/MidnightProgrammer/droid2global/issues

Still in Setup Mode...Please be patient..

Update: Waiting for android.git.kernel.org to find out who hacked their site and restore it back when they plug the hole...


----------



## bilu

wait for u


----------



## bikedude880

Now this I gotta see...

Edit: I see a bunch of freshly forked repos, don't hold your breath.
White DROID2 GLOBAL running CM7-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## aceoyame

I concur this will be VERY interesting to see. Considering we have a team of people working on it that can't figure some of this stuff out. Anyone fixing it 100% would have to be a god like programmer. Oh and forks of our repo's aern't "100% pure CM7 without any ports"


----------



## MidnightProgrammer

aceoyame said:


> I concur this will be VERY interesting to see. Considering we have a team of people working on it that can't figure some of this stuff out. Anyone fixing it 100% would have to be a god like programmer. Oh and forks of our repo's aern't "100% pure CM7 without any ports"


I am well experienced in Java, Python, C, and GIT. I forked everything needed and been running the version I been on for a few days now.. I might not have a large team like the CM D2G team but have three, not including myself, In Dev, tester, and Documentor...

BTW I didnt use anyone elses files, but did use some ideas from posts to create this release.

I wanted to start fresh out of the box.

If will be opening up the GIT source for our project soon so if you like to use this release... Fork Away..


----------



## aceoyame

MidnightProgrammer said:


> I am well experienced in Java, Python, C, and GIT. I forked everything needed and been running the version I been on for a few days now.. I might not have a large team like the CM D2G team but have three, not including myself, In Dev, tester, and Documentor...
> 
> BTW I didnt use anyone elses files, but did use some ideas from posts to create this release.
> 
> I wanted to start fresh out of the box.
> 
> If will be opening up the GIT source for our project soon so if you like to use this release... Fork Away..


How's the GSM switching then? That's what I am interested in. Also are you using GB kernel. IMO GSM has been the biggest headache and it seems mainly due to the zygote classes and permissions.


----------



## MidnightProgrammer

aceoyame said:


> How's the GSM switching then? That's what I am interested in. Also are you using GB kernel. IMO GSM has been the biggest headache and it seems mainly due to the zygote classes and permissions.


I currently dont have a tester for GSM.. but swiching between GSM/Global/CDMA seems to switch might want to check folder and file permissions... I know that programs can check these permissions and have fall thru code..

Hope this helps


----------



## aceoyame

MidnightProgrammer said:


> I currently dont have a tester for GSM.. but swiching between GSM/Global/CDMA seems to switch might want to check folder and file permissions... I know that programs can check these permissions and have fall thru code..
> 
> Hope this helps


I can test it, as I have been the main guy for adding GSM support with CM4D2G. Honestly I don't care about what CM I use as I am interested only for my MIUI port. If I have a more stable base then by all means i'll use it. I am not partial to any project. As a matter of fact I fixed the compass for CM and MIUI for the M2 yesterday lol


----------



## MidnightProgrammer

bikedude880 said:


> Now this I gotta see...
> 
> Edit: I see a bunch of freshly forked repos, don't hold your breath.


Dont be a hater... Be a Contributor.........


----------



## dolfns99

Id rock it.. i have had all the roms developed so far on my d2g. And if cm7 didnt have the few bugs it has it would be on my phone now. But until it is bug free. I will stay with rooted Gb unless something else can preform as well


----------



## worldofross

dolfns99 said:


> Id rock it.. i have had all the roms developed so far on my d2g. And if cm7 didnt have the few bugs it has it would be on my phone now. But until it is bug free. I will stay with rooted Gb unless something else can preform as well


Besides a few things that CM7 does well.. the riooted GB works great.... Im sure Midnight Programmer and other devs of the D2G Rom will find and fix the problems CM D2G Gingerbread is experiencing..

Most roms prior to the leak, were froyo based.. make to look and feel like Gingerbread... usually ported from other phone files...Hence causing problems they are experiencing now...


----------



## bikedude880

"MidnightProgrammer said:


> Dont be a hater... Be a Contributor.........


Was just stating that there was no publicly visible progress.

White DROID2 GLOBAL running CM7-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## worldofross

Gingerbread 4.5.607 on a Droid2 Global is now out.. FYI......


----------



## MidnightProgrammer

worldofross said:


> Besides a few things that CM7 does well.. the riooted GB works great.... Im sure Midnight Programmer and other devs of the D2G Rom will find and fix the problems CM D2G Gingerbread is experiencing..
> 
> Most roms prior to the leak, were froyo based.. make to look and feel like Gingerbread... usually ported from other phone files...Hence causing problems they are experiencing now...


That is why we decided to build from scratch .. and yes we are using the 607 base.. and not Froyo Base..


----------



## leobg

I can help GSM testing. General testing too. I love CyanogenMod.


----------



## Viking Leonard

+1 -


dolfns99 said:


> Id rock it.. i have had all the roms developed so far on my d2g. And if cm7 didnt have the few bugs it has it would be on my phone now. But until it is bug free. I will stay with rooted Gb unless something else can preform as well


Are you in my brain dolfns? Haha


----------



## dolfns99

Lol.. im serious! But I still dont see anything posted for this rom! Patiently but impatiently waiting at same time


----------



## worldofross

android.git.kernel.org being down right now does suspend things..

Unlike other roms that are ported from other phones, froyo based, ect.. Im sure Midnight is working in setting up while in this down time.. so be patient..

I rather have a pure rom with CM7 then a pastched rom filled with unknown files....


----------



## kevdliu

might want to change droid 2 to global in various spots in the op thread.


----------



## apollyon0810

Any word on if this thing works or not? Something about it seems sketchy...


----------



## aceoyame

You mean besides the fact they forked all our repos?


----------



## apollyon0810

aceoyame said:


> You mean besides the fact they forked all our repos?


That means they "borrowed" your work? I'm no dev, but I hope the modd can weed out the rif-raf.


----------



## kevdliu

Sooo..?


----------



## Kprz24

Kernel.org is back up and your team should try to get offically supported by cyanogen mod im sure they could only help


----------



## ghostnexus

i want to see some cyanogoodies tonight


----------



## hgrimberg

Is this rom working bug-free on GSM networks? Is this based on the GB Update or in the GB leak? :wub:


----------



## aceoyame

I know you guys are all desperate for proper gsm support but sadly this will never get off the ground because it is built off ours (He forked the repos) Not to mention he hasnt even done any commits to them.


----------



## ghostnexus

i am no dev but if he has a build already couldn't he just upload it to show us his goods


----------



## hgrimberg

aceoyame said:


> I know you guys are all desperate for proper gsm support but sadly this will never get off the ground because it is built off ours (He forked the repos) Not to mention he hasnt even done any commits to them.


What you mean is that cm7 is not so good in GSM mode? Or this cm7 for the D2G doesn't work on GSM at all?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> What you mean is that cm7 is not so good in GSM mode? Or this cm7 for the D2G doesn't work on GSM at all?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


He means itll be the exact same as the version of CM that RevNumbers posts. All they've done is fork the repo's that we use.


----------



## ghostnexus

kernel.org is up! show me your moves


----------



## hgrimberg

x13thangelx said:


> He means itll be the exact same as the version of CM that RevNumbers posts. All they've done is fork the repo's that we use.


"Fork the repos"??? Translated? Maybe in spanish? 
You mean, even if we get a final cm7 it will never work ok on GSM?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> "Fork the repos"??? Translated? Maybe in spanish?
> You mean, even if we get a final cm7 it will never work ok on GSM?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Fork the repo's = kangbang = copy our work without credit

It will eventually.... hopefully anyways.


----------



## juv3

its taking for ever by the time its ready the new update will be out

Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

1) hack into moto servers and grab source
2) strip blur
3) ?
4) profit


----------



## aceoyame

bikedude880 said:


> 1) hack into moto servers and grab source
> 2) strip blur
> 3) ?
> 4) profit


New update would be easy for me to get if they have it on a server yet. When I last looked they didnt


----------



## kevdliu

1) Hack into moto database and get efuse key
2) unlock bootloader
3)?
4) even more profit


----------



## aceoyame

Efuses don't need keys, they're just fuses that can be electronically controlled. Now that key would allow us to sign our own code essentially unlocking it,


----------

